# Why don't we try to help ourselves? Peace



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi,

I just had to wrote this post because I feel that many people on the board come here only to annoys or bother other people. That is something I don't understand. :shock: We have all one thing in common : we suffer from depersonalization or derealization symptoms induced by anxiety or stress or trauma or OCD or drugs, etc. (other waisting their times here).

We try to cope with this or find solutions, or simply heal.

Why people always argue here or being rude with others? I *know *we have to deal with rude people everywhere, blah blah blah, but this would be supposed to be a support place to help each other, and if we don't care about one person, we just don't write to this person. Am I right or not?

There is many little fights here and it's useless.

Every person has the right to write a post, and I agree that not everybody had to understand or agree with this person, we are all different and have differents point of views. But bothering a person just for fun isn't fun.

It was my opinion, and just MINE. And it's sure I include myself because I feel often annoyed. I am not naive; this is Internet, and everybody has the right to write anything, but please, on this board, could we respect each other?

Thanks for reading me,

Cynthia xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

I think most of it is misunderstanding, based on the limited way have to communicate with each other. We throw a bunch of words up and toss them out into cyberspace. Depending on who reads them, what kind of mental state they happen to be in, etc., there is huge potential for misunderstanding. 
Then again, certain little e-relationships still manage to form. Some people here just tend to piss me off. Just like in real life. I certainly don't like everybody I meet in person, and it's the same this in this kind of setting. I'm even willing to consider the possibility that not everyone here e-loves ME. 
It's just human interaction, made even more challenging by the artificial contraints of the Internet. 
I guess our job is to be as open minded as possible, assume people mean the best, try to be polite, remember we are all on this screwed up ride together - and work from there.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry sc, but I soooo totally agree with Cynthia and, though trying to be ummm, what is a word I could use...hell, I'll use congenial...though trying to be congenial, I think you are wrong. I agree with Cynthia there are people here who get their kicks from aggravating people for the sake of game.

Cynthia, I love it when you say "I know we have to deal with rude people everywhere, blah blah blah". That's always what the rude people here say., "this goes on in the real world. deal with it." For some reason they feel that makes being rude okay. How weird is that? Maybe not to some, but to Cynthia and me...it's just arguing and being rude.

I stand in solidarity with you, Girl.

Let the games begin. :twisted: 
terri


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

terri*, I am a moderator emeritus. I have to say that kind of crap 

test edit


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well, whatever, you are a congenial old fellow nonetheless, and i totally respect your thoughts.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi Cynthia and terri* - I absolutely agree with you two. Especially with the "the real world" part, as this isn't the real world, but this is supposed to be a support forum. And support definitely isn't thoughtless, negative comments said just bc of the fun of it IMO. Sometimes I just try not to care about the negative guys, but lately I have started wondering about the consequencies of the harshness here. I wish this forum would stay being a supportive place for people suffering from DP/DR, and not just a playground for negative, trollish posters. What's the point in negativity? It creates just more negativity and then everyone is feeling bad. On the contrary; friendly, supportive behavior creates just more positivity - at least among those people, who can respect it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm on terri and ninu and whoever elses side. I mean, if you want to play the part of the lovable troll (there's really no such thing), can't you go do that on a forum at Something Awful or some other hip indie site?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree, we all pretty much ignore these people but to me it just sucks for the newcomers that are lurking or first time posters who get trashed for what they say. That's when I usually jump in. I just don't want people to be scared to post because all this dp stuff makes us feel weird enough without someone jumping in a post telling us we sound like idiots. What to do...


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> They like me, why can't you?


Cuz this is a support forum, not a playground. Enngirl had some good points in her post, but OK... Well, it is pretty obvious that attention seeking trolls are totally deaf and blind. *sigh*


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

'tis true. sigh... :roll:


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh yay, I was going to reply Mr. Ziggo just for fun, but his latest - oh so pertinent like always - post was moderated out of this thread. Good job moderators, though I don't envy your tasks.


----------

